# Building a can



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been thinking of dropping the $200 bucks for a tax stamp and building a silencer. I'm told what I need is a form 1.
Has anyone here ever done this? 

I was going to go with bent (formed) freeze plugs and a tube around 1.5"

Do you think the hearing act will pass? If it dose will a silencer be like a gun?
Ok to make your own? Should I wait and see if it passes? 

This project would make a great post with a few pic's


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting project. Take pictures along the way to post.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you really want one that bad? - anyone on that ATF list escalates their profile big time - you don't indicate a locale - but sticking out like a sore thumb in CA, NJ and NY is really unadvisable ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I been thinking of dropping the $200 bucks for a tax stamp and building a silencer. I'm told what I need is a form 1.
> Has anyone here ever done this?
> 
> I was going to go with bent (formed) freeze plugs and a tube around 1.5"
> ...


I have form 1 a couple of NFA projects already... Fill out ATF form 1 and send it with $200. Then when you get approved start on your project. Also, forget about that freeze plug. They dont work.

Get you a good tube and machine a Kbaffle and a decent size spacer for your blast/expansion chamber and call it done. Freeze plug is a waste of tax stamp.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've known a few folks who have them, . . . seems pretty straight forward other than the 6 to 10 week wait.

Cans are being advertised for $199, . . . brand spanking new, . . . so I doubt if I'd spend any hot time in the old shop for something I can buy that cheap.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I've known a few folks who have them, . . . seems pretty straight forward other than the 6 to 10 week wait.
> 
> Cans are being advertised for $199, . . . brand spanking new, . . . so I doubt if I'd spend any hot time in the old shop for something I can buy that cheap.
> 
> ...


Those $199 cans are made with washers and don't work nearly as well as quality cans.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I've known a few folks who have them, . . . seems pretty straight forward other than the 6 to 10 week wait.
> 
> Cans are being advertised for $199, . . . brand spanking new, . . . so I doubt if I'd spend any hot time in the old shop for something I can buy that cheap.
> 
> ...


oil filter works better than those cheap cans ....

if you don't have any decent machining for DIYing - get yourself some Maglite parts for a starter can ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The wait is 10 to 14 months right now on form 1's. But, miracles happen. Also, a can needs to be precise. Definitely dont want a baffle strike..


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

6811 said:


> I have form 1 a couple of NFA projects already... Fill out ATF form 1 and send it with $200. Then when you get approved start on your project. Also, forget about that freeze plug. They dont work.
> 
> Get you a good tube and machine a Kbaffle and a decent size spacer for your blast/expansion chamber and call it done. Freeze plug is a waste of tax stamp.


Well I don't know about that I been checking on line and when the freeze plugs are bent correctly they seem to do a nice job.
I have only seen one with freeze plugs used on a 22lr and it was so quite you could hear the gun (1911) cycle.

I was going to use freeze plugs like this humm,,, looks like something changed I can't seem to post pictures anymore..
what are they asking for? What is URL?
Ok I can do a link. Freeze plugs shaped like this

https://www.ebay.com/itm/34-3mm-stainless-freeze-plugs/192539462410?hash=item2cd43f0b0a

And for the tube something like this
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Anod...48255?
hash=item2aac8e86ff:g:P1sAAOSwBRVacNbs


----------

